# 2 Locked Guard Sweeps & Halfguard Sweep w/ Kneebar



## Ybot (Sep 23, 2006)

Taught some grappling at the Sac State MMA club this afternoon, and thought I'd share with you what I taught them.

Locked Guard Sweep 1




 
Locked Guard Sweep 2




 
Halfguard Sweep & Kneebar


----------



## Andrew Green (Sep 23, 2006)

Cool, thanks 

Would you consider these sweeps ones you use regullarly in sparring?


----------



## Ybot (Sep 23, 2006)

I actually do catch them in sparring fairly often.  The second sweep plays right off the first, if you cant hold the arm for the first just straiten out the leg anyway, trap the same side arm and roll.  The half guard kneebar I caught a guy with at NAGA west coast last year, then went on to be submitted by Kendal Grove.


----------

